# Douglas DC-6 will hit air show circuit in 2008



## Royzee617 (Nov 29, 2007)

Douglas DC-6 will hit air show circuit in 2008
By David Learmount
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=34
* See pictures of the Douglas DC-6 in action
* Read David Learmount's memories of flying the Douglas DC-6

Air Atlantique's Classic Flight is to put one of its pair of Douglas DC-6s on the UK and Europe air show circuit in 2008, according to the flight’s owner Mike Collett.

He has two of the type – G-APSA and G-SIXC - and until a few years ago Coventry airport-based Air Atlantique was operating them in the ad-hoc air cargo role which they performed well, having a 13.5t payload.

G-APSA, the only UK-registered DC-6 currently operational, is being prepared for the UK and European air show circuit next year.
read on...

or remind yourself of the beastie at YT:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

I see the DC6 over our town every now and again. lovely sound.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2007)

Your link isn't working, so I can't see the pictures, but I saw a DC6 flying in Lelystad about 2 months ago. restoration was just finished the day before and was painted in KLM colors. Must have posted a picture here somwere. Is that the same one?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2007)

Man, yet another reason to get over the pond! Between the Vulcan, the Lightning and now this, I need to pack up the Nikon and spend a few weeks in the UK again.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 1, 2007)

Wot a twot I am

Douglas DC-6 will hit air show circuit in 2008
icCoventry - Airshow fans in for a rare treat
the very same I think...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, that's the one, I made a nice flyby picture in analogue format. When I saw her the paint was hardly dry, they painted it the same week. She's a beauty, I made a very nice photo when she did a flyby with a DC2 and a DC3. Just scanned it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Between this one and my private Lockheed Constellation and Boeing Stratocruiser, we have some nice airliners in the air nowadays....


----------

